# Treadmill for Maltese?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So...with fall here and winter approaching, I had a nutty idea to get a treadmill for the pups. Do any of your puppies know how to trot along on a treadmill? I USED TO watch Cesar Milan, and one time I took Casanova down to the gym and put him on the treadmill. What happened next nearly gave me a heart attack. He just stayed still and went backward until he almost fell off backwards. So I quickly picked him up before he could fall and banged my head on the bar in the process. :blink: So needless to say, it was not a success, and I haven't tried the treadmill since. Do any of your pups know how to work the treadmill? I thought it was instinctive to walk forward to avoid going back, but apparently not?? Can pups be trained to do it?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sophia, back away from the treadmill. I think toys and just a game of toss in the hallway might work better.
Just sayin'....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou gladly volunteers to come to your gym (only your building's gym though..that's part of the deal) to show Casanova and Bijou how to do it. By the way, I'm her trainer, so I'm part of the package!! LOL!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> Bisou gladly volunteers to come to your gym (only your building's gym though..that's part of the deal) to show Casanova and Bijou how to do it. By the way, I'm her trainer, so I'm part of the package!! LOL!!!


Haha....vraiment? Does Bisou know how to do it? Woooah!!! That's impressive!! 

Or are you just saying that because Bisou wants to meet Keanu?! :innocent:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Sophia, back away from the treadmill. I think toys and just a game of toss in the hallway might work better.
> Just sayin'....


Haha, really? But I think Bij wants to train to run the NY marathon.....B)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I used to use the treadmill with my Sophie, (small bichon) she used to enjoy it. She would go on with me and we would walk together. I tied her leash to the front. It really helped her to get her exercise even in bad weather. I trained her by holding treats out in front of it while she was on the leash and she would walk forward for the treat. Just start really slowly to give a good experience, because if they get scared it could be a long while before they will try again.

I would like to try Lola on one again, she was really afraid of it when she was little. Now our gym here doesn't allow dogs


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> I used to use the treadmill with my Sophie, (small bichon) she used to enjoy it. She would go on with me and we would walk together. I tied her leash to the front. It really helped her to get her exercise even in bad weather. I trained her by holding treats out in front of it while she was on the leash and she would walk forward for the treat. Just start really slowly to give a good experience, because if they get scared it could be a long while before they will try again.
> 
> I would like to try Lola on one again, she was really afraid of it when she was little. Now our gym here doesn't allow dogs


Ooooh, good to know!! That sounds like a great idea holding the treat in front. How many minutes would Sophie be willing to exercise each time?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> Ooooh, good to know!! That sounds like a great idea holding the treat in front. How many minutes would Sophie be willing to exercise each time?


She did a full 20 mins with me  right up until she was 13 years old, she then seemed more tired and only did about half of that. I actually found that walking on there with her was the best though. It is like a regular routine, leash on then go for a walk with Mummy.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I wanted to do this with Louis but my building doesnt allow dogs in the gym. I think if you could train them to do it together I think it would be the cutest thing. I do wish Louis would go out more often for walks here in DC but its always too hot or too cold. Fall and spring are really too short here. If you figure out how to teach them please share!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I tried this with Aolani, but he tries to attach himself to the base of it anf gets freaked out. My brother's boston seemed to like it though.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

princessre said:


> Haha....vraiment? Does Bisou know how to do it? Woooah!!! That's impressive!!
> 
> Or are you just saying that because Bisou wants to meet Keanu?! :innocent:


Bien sur que oui!! 

When Bisou spots him in your gym, her athletic treadmill abilities will astound not only Casanova and Bijou (and you!) but also Keanu himself!! 

He'll fall over himself asking her trainer (that would be me), just how in the world did Bisou accomplish such skills. He'll probably want to hire me as his own personal trainer, pas doute!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've never done it with the Malts, but I did it all the time with the Lhasas that were being shown. We lived in Arizona then and it was too HOT to go outside to exercise. I actually had 2 treadmills set up right next to each other. Mine and the one for the fluffs. I would walk and the fluf would walk beside me. It was wonderful for both of us.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> Haha....vraiment? Does Bisou know how to do it? Woooah!!! That's impressive!!
> 
> Or are you just saying that because Bisou wants to meet Keanu?! :innocent:


Is Keanu in your gym or something ? My son and daughter (with baby) met him in Toronto a few months back, they chatted for a while and my daughter asked if he minded if she took a photo. He said he would rather she didn't  so she didn't.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad you all brought this up! Yesterday afternoon, DH and I went treadmill shopping. The rates are getting higher and higher at the health club so we are planning to buy one for Christmas. I started thinking how exciting it would be to get the girls on the treadmill with me. I'm not sure I could get Rose to do it, but I think my Lily would. The girls and I could use the exercise and I only like to be outdoors when the weather is nice. Maybe JMM can give us some pointers on the best way to train them. :blush: I think it may take a lot of treats.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They make treadmills for dogs, I have seen them. They have small walls so they don't fall off. I'm not sure if they were meant for our smallest dogs but do a google check. I would think they have to be trained a little beforehand.....I can just see Sophia now, "Come on babies, time for your daily exercise!" I think it would be a good thing.....I have thought about it too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We have a gym in our home and while B&E are my workout partners (they sit and watch me do the "burn") they are not big fans of the treadmill. Benny has gotten on it before, sat down and like a box of cereal on a grocery belt at the supermarket he flew to the back LOL!!!! Emma will lay on it and watch me lift weights but it has to be turned off. They are not into cardio sessions LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally I don't like mechanical moving parts and dogs. Just my thing but I would be too afraid that Tyler would get injured and then we'd be way further back. I try to run him around a lot inside if we're not outside and he does his own turbo dog (zoomies) routine so I think for a little guy he gets enough exercise. We walked him for about a mile and a half around our neighborhood the other day and he was done for the night. Exhausted. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i've seen the treadmills for dogs (and they do make small enough ones for maltese) BUT i just can't see spending $1000 on a treadmill. It'd be nice to keep malts in show condition but then I'd worry about the coat, etc while they were on it. I think it could be dangerous for dogs in full coat on 'human' treadmills too, I'd be scared to death!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the info! I didn't even know there were treadmills for our little fluffs. I just googled it....do you guys think this looks safe? I'm thinking about getting it...Obviously I think I would only let the fluffs use it under strict supervision...

Petzen Products : Small Dog Treadmill


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> Bien sur que oui!!
> 
> When Bisou spots him in your gym, her athletic treadmill abilities will astound not only Casanova and Bijou (and you!) but also Keanu himself!!
> 
> He'll fall over himself asking her trainer (that would be me), just how in the world did Bisou accomplish such skills. He'll probably want to hire me as his own personal trainer, pas doute!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

You are so funny, Andrea!! I'm glad that you are so personally invested in Bijou and Casanova's fitness plan!! 




silverhaven said:


> Is Keanu in your gym or something ? My son and daughter (with baby) met him in Toronto a few months back, they chatted for a while and my daughter asked if he minded if she took a photo. He said he would rather she didn't  so she didn't.


Yes, sorry to be cryptic. Keanu just moved into my building, and Andrea and I have been planning a bump in. Which usually happens at the gym, but I don't like to goto the gym...From your description, he doesn't sound that fun to bump into, though...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Is there any reviews for that model?

this is the one I have 'seen' in person, they had a vendor at Eukanuba
JOG A DOG - Exercise to Improve Your Dogs Health, Well-being and Longevity! The Revolutionary Motorized Treadmill Exercise System for Dogs, Canines, K9's, Pets, Animals, veterinarians, breeders, handlers, physical therapists, universities, labs and e


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I could lend you and Andrea my celeb magnet, Tyler and you'd be sure to run into Keanu B)
Of course I think I'd rather just look at Keanu working out in the gym than talk to him.:smheat: Just a hunch there but he doesn't exude Mr. Sociable to me But _gym eye candy_...YES!!:chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Those dog ones look good, wouldn't have worked for my Bichon as she liked to be on with me. We both got exercised, lol. 

I know there is a place just down the road from my building that has the jog-a-dog available for use for $6.00 for 15 mins. So I would teach Lola there before investing in one. Don't know if you have them anywhere near you. It is a Pawsh Dog Spa.

When you try it, take it really really slowly. I went a bit too fast with Lola and she was afraid of it and dig her paws in not wanting to move. Maybe use the clicker? start just putting them near it and click and treat. Then maybe have it start to move while they are off, chick and treat. Then turn it on with them off. etc etc etc. It is worth it I think 

I know a lot on here find indoor exercise enough for our fluffs, but I think it depends a lot on the dog. It isn't enough for Lola. She will only play running down the hall for a few mins before she gets bored. Where if I take her out for a walk she can walk non-stop for a loooong time. I don't know how long because I have never walked her longer than she can manage........she outwalks me, and when she gets to the park she runs like the wind. A little energy ball. But she sleeps at home, or just follows me around everywhere.

Fun having Keanu in your building, def. eye candy. He chatted quite a while to my kids, and was friendly. Just don't take your camera


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Those dog ones look good, wouldn't have worked for my Bichon as she liked to be on with me. We both got exercised, lol.
> 
> I know there is a place just down the road from my building that has the jog-a-dog available for use for $6.00 for 15 mins. So I would teach Lola there before investing in one. Don't know if you have them anywhere near you. It is a Pawsh Dog Spa.
> 
> ...


Ooh...good idea to try it before buying it. I'll have to find a place in NYC. Surely there is one around here somewhere!! Or I could sneak Casanova into my gym again at like midnight. 

About Keanu, even though I am partial to purebred puppies, I actually would still like to see him in person. I hear he is like American, English, Hawaiian, Chinese, and Portuguese all in one. (I first researched this in college...when I first became aware of his acting prowess....in Speed :HistericalSmiley


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Sophia - I could lend you and Andrea my celeb magnet, Tyler and you'd be sure to run into Keanu B)
> Of course I think I'd rather just look at Keanu working out in the gym than talk to him.:smheat: Just a hunch there but he doesn't exude Mr. Sociable to me But _gym eye candy_...YES!!:chili::chili:


Sounds good to me!! Maybe Tyler could teach Cas how to be a celeb magnet. Now that I think of it, I only seem to run into celebs without my fluffs!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A quick google produced Unleashed Spa: Jog Your Dog  No idea if it is near you.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

What's this exercise you all speak of??? Choco-covered strawberry anyone? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Gia said:


> What's this exercise you all speak of??? Choco-covered strawberry anyone? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Hey pass 'em over here!

Piper does my morning workout with me (P90X). While I'm doing downward facing dog, she is doing down dog under me. In plank, I'm the plank she runs under. Between her keeping me up when I want to collapse, and the cat chewing my hair, it's quite a workout.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> i've seen the treadmills for dogs (and they do make small enough ones for maltese) BUT i just can't see spending $1000 on a treadmill. It'd be nice to keep malts in show condition but then I'd worry about the coat, etc while they were on it. I think it could be dangerous for dogs in full coat on 'human' treadmills too, I'd be scared to death!


Stacy -- just an FYI. The Lhasas were in full show coats and it never presented any problems on the treadmill.  I used a small human one for the fluffs.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Stacy -- just an FYI. The Lhasas were in full show coats and it never presented any problems on the treadmill. I used a small human one for the fluffs.


I'm just sitting here imagining how bizarre it would be if I had hair so long I chance tripping on it when I'm walking...Those show malts are so beautiful, though!


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

I am thinking of buying the Jog A Dog. My friend owns one and with patience she has had great success.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't wait to see the videos!!!!


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

My big dog LOVES the treadmill. If I try to walk on it with her in the room, she will knock me off. However I have never tried it with a malt


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda will do it for food...which sort of defeats the purpose LOL 

All of my dogs take to the underwater treadmill immediately, but don't really like out big treadmill much. We have a big human one at home.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Linda from fufufashions had her husband make side panels for her dogs  

here is one of her yorkies on it 

Login | Facebook


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

princessre said:


> So...with fall here and winter approaching, I had a nutty idea to get a treadmill for the pups. Do any of your puppies know how to trot along on a treadmill? I USED TO watch Cesar Milan, and one time I took Casanova down to the gym and put him on the treadmill. What happened next nearly gave me a heart attack. He just stayed still and went backward until he almost fell off backwards. So I quickly picked him up before he could fall and banged my head on the bar in the process. :blink: So needless to say, it was not a success, and I haven't tried the treadmill since. Do any of your pups know how to work the treadmill? I thought it was instinctive to walk forward to avoid going back, but apparently not?? Can pups be trained to do it?


I have done my homework, trust me. I have just ordered a Jog a Dog and can't wait to get it. My friend has this treadmill and I put Tessie, a two year old Yorkie on the Jog a Dog and she took off, it was that easy. I had a harness and a leach on her. I was at the front of the unit and started out really slow and change the speed a couple of times but still not real fast for two minutes no problem.
This same dog three months ago was terrified! I had attempted this but my friend put Tessie on, she was horrified! I am glad I went back to her house and I put her on myself and I guess the trust was there and the treadmill was barely moving so gradually I changed the speed slowly a couple of times and I was so pleased! You would have thought this was a regular routine. She did two minutes, head up, no problem. Tessie is putting on weight I think from not enough activity! The key is safety, I will monitor my babies at all times when they are on this treadmill for safety reasons. 
Dog treadmills have sides and I think make them feel more secure. The harness and leash you have total control. She lagged just a couple of times but had no problem catching up. This brand treadmill is so quiet and great quality! I ordered one yesterday with all accessories and can't wait to get it. I have several dogs and I hope the rest are as easy.


----------

